# Fluval 406 flow and cleaning help



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Have you cleaned the tubing? The buildup that accumulates in the tubing will cut down your flow significantly.


----------



## sundragon (Jan 10, 2011)

Buddy, get in line 

Take a look at my thread from yesterday: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=200982


----------



## Al Czervik (Dec 9, 2012)

What media are you running in it?


----------



## Delexboarfoot (Dec 23, 2012)

Check to see if the impeller cover has warped. If it does not form a good seal the impeller will be pushing water back into the filter box, rather than though the pipes where you want it. You will probably find that it is slightly U shaped. If you find that this is the case, then you can correct it by heating the cover in some freshly boiled water, bending it back to the correct shape ( slightly over doing it so as to form a good seal when it is back in place ), and then holding it under the cold tap until the plastic goes hard again. When dunking in the hot water, hold by the clip so as this part of the cover does not get hot. 20 to 30 seconds is all you need in the hot water to soften the plastic. Probably caused by the filter getting too hot. Hope this is of help.


----------

